# Honda Odyssey Charging Problem



## georgiadawgs44 (Jan 1, 2017)

So, my wife plugged a Crock Pot into the charging strip that we keep in the van to charge our cell phones. I was hoping it had just blown the fuse but I checked it and the fuse is not blown. It is a 15 amp fuse. What do I need to check next? The charger still works if I plug it up in my truck. Any ideas?


----------



## K80Shooter (Jan 1, 2017)

It should have blowed a fuse if that was the problem, I am guessing you checked both sides of the fuse? Also how are you checking it? Visual, volt meter, test light or another method?

If indeed the fuse is good and you are certain that you're checking the right fuse then you need to check the wire coming out of the back of the fuse going to the lighter/accessory  plug and also where the wire attaches to the lighter/accessory plug, could be a bad connection at either place.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 1, 2017)

some of those plug in ends like on the charger have fuses in them too


----------



## K80Shooter (Jan 1, 2017)

I also should have mentioned that while you're at it check the ground connection for the lighter/accessory plug. I have saw this give problems also.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Jan 1, 2017)

K80Shooter said:


> It should have blowed a fuse if that was the problem, I am guessing you checked both sides of the fuse? Also how are you checking it? Visual, volt meter, test light or another method?
> 
> If indeed the fuse is good and you are certain that you're checking the right fuse then you need to check the wire coming out of the back of the fuse going to the lighter/accessory  plug and also where the wire attaches to the lighter/accessory plug, could be a bad connection at either place.


I checked the fuse with my meter and have continuity through the fuse.


NE GA Pappy said:


> some of those plug in ends like on the charger have fuses in them too


I didn't know that, thank you. I checked and it does have a 20 amp glass fuse in it. It's not blown either.


K80Shooter said:


> I also should have mentioned that while you're at it check the ground connection for the lighter/accessory plug. I have saw this give problems also.



I guess next step is to pull the plug out and check it. I don't know how man amps a Crock Pot pulls but I bet it's not 15. Would they put a 15 amp fuse in the car and a wire that wasn't big enough to carry 15 amps? Wondering if it might have melted the wire.


----------



## K80Shooter (Jan 1, 2017)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> I guess next step is to pull the plug out and check it. I don't know how man amps a Crock Pot pulls but I bet it's not 15. Would they put a 15 amp fuse in the car and a wire that wasn't big enough to carry 15 amps? Wondering if it might have melted the wire.



It could have melted the wire if it had a loose connection as that tends to get hotter than anything else.


----------



## acurasquirrel (Jan 1, 2017)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> I guess next step is to pull the plug out and check it. I don't know how man amps a Crock Pot pulls but I bet it's not 15. Would they put a 15 amp fuse in the car and a wire that wasn't big enough to carry 15 amps? Wondering if it might have melted the wire.



A crock pot may no draw 15 amps at 120 VAC, but I wouldn't be surprised if it drew significantly more than 15 amps at 12 volts D.C.  This website would tend to agree with my thoughts. http://www.metrosolarmatics.com/applliance-wattsamps-calculator.html


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Jan 1, 2017)

acurasquirrel said:


> A crock pot may no draw 15 amps at 120 VAC, but I wouldn't be surprised if it drew significantly more than 15 amps at 12 volts D.C.  This website would tend to agree with my thoughts. http://www.metrosolarmatics.com/applliance-wattsamps-calculator.html



Thank you! That's good info! I never thought about that. After looking at this, now I'm really wandering why it didn't pop the fuse. It's raining and wet here now so Hopefully I can look at it more tomorrow.


----------



## badger (Jan 2, 2017)

Most 110 outlets in cars are limited to about 400W output. A crock pot will pull a lot more than that. Probably blew the fuse.


----------

